# carefree journey



## bfree (Jun 13, 2007)

does anyone know about this company.  they are selling a membership and in return allowing them to be a conceige to make reservations for you thru rci or interval but you pay a one time membership fee, then they say that they will rent to you a space like a timeshare they own or a hotel at a very reduced rate.  is this a scam?  anyone had any dealings with them. for instance you pay 5000.00 or so up front, then you are able to reserve 1-2weeks vacation for a minimal rate of about 600.00.  no maintainence fees at all.  the property is not deeded to you, which on the other hand in traditional timeshares you have a maintainence fee for life.  what do you think? have you heard anything about this.


----------



## bfree (Jun 13, 2007)

*Carefreejourneys*

http://www.carefreejourneys.com/home.html


----------



## intromaster (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes, I am in the process of buying a timeshare from them off eBay. (VIN Inc, timeshareweb, etc)

They sent me an email informing me of this new vacation membership they have. Everything sounds good except for the $3995, $4995, $5995 (gold, silver, bronze) one time membership fee.


----------



## bfree (Jun 13, 2007)

*Carefreejourneys*

yes, the price is a lot.  also, when they have the resorts listed thru rci and interval, the list of what they have is small and not all gold crown units.  I just wonder if you pay them the large some and then you get medium units or maybe, you really do not get a so of rental rate for the units, they say they have a special deal set with hotels, and say they own timeshares, but what if you can get just as good a deal by calling yourself the hotel, or the person renting their timeshare from tug, Im suspicious but keeping an open mind.  what do you think.


----------

